# Einfaches Komplettecholot?



## Bassey (1. März 2014)

Moin!
Habe nun so ziemlich alles komplett... Mir fehlt für meine Ruderschalde eigentlich nur noch ein kleines Echolot und hier bin ich nicht sonderlich bewandert.

Ich habe ein portables gesehen für´s Heck, wo einfach eine stange gerade vom Echolot nach unten in´s Wasser geht.
Was für ein Modell soll das gewesen sein?

Es geht mir nur um Tiefen/Strukturanzeige und evtl. Verwertbare Anzeige von steigenden Fischen oder auch Köderhöhe. Genutzt werden soll das Echo nur auf einem maximal 15m tiefen See.

Geht es somit auch einfach oder muss ich tief in die Tasche greifen?


----------



## Südschwedenfan (1. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Hallo Bassey;

Wahrscheinlich war das ein " Fishin-Buddy "

http://www.mybait.de/Fishfinder-GPS...finder/Humminbird-120-Fishin-Buddy--1304.html

Die gibt es in " 110, 120, 130 und 140C(Farbe)

130 u. 140 sind bis über 1m. teleskopierbar, kann aber sein, dass Du für Dein Ruderboot (Höhe Heckspiegel? bzw. Höhe Bordwand) mit den günstigeren Modellen zurechtkommst.

Den 110, gibt es schon für 168€

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Auewiesen (1. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Hallo Bassay,

seh Dir mal die Lowrance Elite-4X oder besser Elite-4X DSI an das sind Auslaufmodelle das neue heißt Elite-4XHDI an.

LG Wolle


----------



## Bassey (1. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Hallo Bassey;
> 
> Wahrscheinlich war das ein " Fishin-Buddy "
> 
> ...



Leider sind da keine Sichelanzeigen, was vielleicht zum Wallern wieder ganz nett wäre ^^


----------



## Bassey (1. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*



Auewiesen schrieb:


> Hallo Bassay,
> 
> seh Dir mal die Lowrance Elite-4X oder besser Elite-4X DSI an das sind Auslaufmodelle das neue heißt Elite-4XHDI an.
> 
> LG Wolle



Ich habe nun das Elite 4x (DSI) angeschaut und auch das X4.

Nur kurz und oberflächlich angekratzt: Was ist der Vorteil der Farbdisplays?


----------



## Auewiesen (2. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Moin Bassey,

ich denke beim DSI ist es die Detailgenauigkeit aber vielleicht reicht dieses Gerät aus? http://www.amazon.de/Lowrance-Fishfinder-X-4-Series-schwarz/dp/B00470R46C/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=043E6R9PRJKQ218A9R01

Aber ich finde das DSI eben wegen den Details besser. Leider langt es nicht in unsere Tiefenanforderung.
http://youtu.be/mSeUQVCsOec

LG 
Wolle


----------



## Bassey (2. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Kann man das x4 auch auf Metrisches System umschalten bzw. auf Deutsch? Selbige Frage für das x4 Pro.

Bzw. was würde mir bei diesem noch fehlen?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/LOWRANCE-ELITE-4X-HDI-ECHOLOT-FISHFINDER-FISCHFINDER-DOWNSCAN-GPS-HANDLER-/111274445116?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item19e879493c

Akku habe ich, Ladegerät auch.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

@:Bassey
Bei dem Gerät ist der Geber nicht dabei.
Und Du brauchst noch einen Akkukoffer,auf dem das
Gerät befestigt wird.(Kann man aber auch selbst basteln.)
Sprache und Messeinheiten kann man einstellen.
Ach ja ,eine Schwingerstange oder ein Saugnapfhalter
wird auch noch benötigt.

Gruß Esox 1960


----------



## Auewiesen (2. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

@ Bassey,

bitte auch beachten 

Elite-4M nur Plotter
Elite-4X nur Echolot
Elite-4   Plotter und Echolot

http://www.amazon.de/Lowrance-Elite-4x-XDCR-Color-Fishfinder/dp/B00B698FUG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393766745&sr=8-1&keywords=elite+4x+dsi#productDescription

LG
Wolle


----------



## Südschwedenfan (2. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Bassey;

Du hast geschrieben, "dass Du ein portables Gerät suchst wo die Geberstange direkt aus dem Gerät kommt."

Ob das Teil nun Sicheln oder Fischsymbole anzeigt, wäre mir egal, es zeigt die Themperatur, Tiefe und Fische (incl. Alarm)
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Du unter 170 € ein neues" Portable" Gerät bekommst.
Ich habe das "Fishin Buddy 130" gehabt, war ein Super Teil,
habe es nur verkauft, da ich keine Bordwand mehr habe wo ich es befestigen kann und der Heckspiegel zu weit vom Fahrerstand entfernt ist.

Siehe hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxB6Gb3Eck4

Es ist kein Gerät für Norwegen, aber für Deine benötigte Tiefe 
mehr als ausreichend.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Bassey (8. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Das Lowrance Elite 4X HDI interessiert mich nun.
Reicht ein treibendes Ruderboot überhaupt für eine gute Darstellung (war etwas von 13km/h zu lesen)?
Oder bringt es mir beim Rudern eh nichts und ein X-4 (pro) reich auch wieder?

Akku, Ladegerät und Koffer habe ich hier.

Dann würde dieses Angebot für 229 Euro es doch tun: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lowrance-Ech...2319?pt=Angelzubehör&var=&hash=item233524898f

Eine extra Stange bräuchte ich nicht kaufen, da ich sowas hier selbst machen könnte, wenn es denn da keine Probleme bei der Befestigung gibt.


----------



## zokker (8. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Hab ebend auch ein wenig recherchiert aber nichts besseres gefunden. Selbst Garmin kann da nicht mithalten, in Preis und Ausstattung. Steht zwar nicht dabei, aber deutsches Menü wird es auch haben und denn noch deutsche Bedienunganleitung (ist auch nicht selbstverständlich).
Hast gut gesucht, ich würde es nehmen.


----------



## Bassey (8. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

3, 2, 1... meins... Mal sehen ob ich damit klar komme ^^


----------



## zokker (8. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Gratuliere, top Gerät, immer schön Spielen und alles ausprobieren, dann fuchst man sich am schnellsten ein.


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*



Bassey schrieb:


> 3, 2, 1... meins... Mal sehen ob ich damit klar komme ^^



Sauber Bassey,dann brauchst Du ja nur noch einen, großen
neuen Ketscher. :m


----------



## Bassey (9. März 2014)

Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?



Als Scherz,ich meine das Du mit Echolot vielleicht Deine
Fänge verbessern wirst,und in Zukunft eine größere Landehilfe benötigst. |rotwerden

Gruß Esox 1960


----------



## Auewiesen (14. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Hallo Bassey,

hasde feingemacht. Zur Not könnte ich auch mit einer deutschen Anleitung weiterhelfen.

LG
Wolle


----------



## tom_saywer (14. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Ich klinke mich mal kurz ein, ich statte mir auch gerade ein Boot zum angeln aus unter anderem steht das Thema Echolot im Raum. Habe mir das oben genannte 4er mal angesehen auf Ebay. Da hat man die Wahl zwischen verschiedenen Gebern. Welche braucht man da ?? 
Wäre cool wenn ihr mir bisschen helfen könntet, danke


----------



## zokker (14. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Also wenn du es nicht ausschließlich für norwegen oder sehr große tiefen haben willst dann -83/200-455/800-. Ist dann topp für binnengewässer und ostsee.


----------



## Bassey (14. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Aber bei dem Anbieter der verlinkt ist sollte man ruhig bleiben können. Bezahlt war schon am Montag. Ware die am gleichen Tag bezahlt war kam vorgestern schon hier an (Balzer Diablo 2,10 Boat für´s Wallerklopfen bei anderem Anbieter gekauft). Ich schrieb wo mein Echolot denn verbleibt.

Antwort war, dass der Hersteller verzögert liefert, Ware kommt erst nächste Woche bei ihm an.

Ich hasse es, wenn Verkäufer ware nicht vorrätig haben und einfach schonmal das Geld kassieren!


----------



## TILLI (15. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Hi hasse soetwas auch aber um so größer ist die Freude wenn es da ist

MfG Tilli


----------



## Schucki84 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Hallo,
meinen Glückwunsch zu den Errungenschaften, ich hoffe das sie den erhofften Erfolg bringen 

Ich würde mir auch gern eine Kaufempfehlung von euch holen, da ich ein Farb-Echolot mit GPS/Kartenplotter suche für Binnenseen und deutsche Ostsee (küstennah).. 
Ich denke so an einen Preis um die 500€

Habe mich schon über ein Paar Geräte belesen, doch je mehr man ließst, desto verwirrender wird´s |uhoh:

Muss ich eigentlich eine Seekarte kaufen? Oder ist dort immer schon eine Weltkarte drauf?

Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## noob4ever (16. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Falls noch jemand nach einem Echolot dieser Klasse sucht: http://www.lidl.de/de/Zubehoer/LOWRANCE-Fishfinder-Elite-4x-W/XDCR-83/200


----------



## Auewiesen (18. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Hallo Bassey

die Händler haben Bestellvorlauf auf das HDI. das Gerät bei LIDL ist der Vorgänger aber für das Geld ein Schnäppchen.

Ich hatte das Elite 4 mit GPS erst für 249,-- gekauft, und dann umgetauscht. 

Freu Dich drauf.

LG
Wolle


----------



## Auewiesen (18. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

@ Schucki84

wenn das Display vom Elite-4 für Dich ausreicht dann schau mal das DSI an.
Tiefe bis ca. 60m und Top.
Es muss ja nicht das aktuellste sein.
Eine Navionics GoldCart ist dann auch noch drin.
Die Karten auf dem Gerät sind für hier nicht ausreichend, es sei denn, Du kennst die koordinaten wo Du hin willst.

LG
Wolle


----------



## Schucki84 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps Wolle,

ich hatte mir das Elite4 DSI auch schon angeschaut und drüber gelesen, aber ich weiß nicht genau ob das Display mir nicht zu klein ist...
Ich tendierte fast zum Elite5 HDI, ich weiß aber nicht ob es vom Geber her für unsere Binnenseen, Flüsse und Ostsee geeignet ist (ob es auch im Flachwasser gut nutzbar ist?) 

Aber der Hinweis mit der Karte ist sehr gut...ich werd nochmal mein Budget nachrechnen |kopfkrat

Besten Dank nochmal..#6


----------



## zokker (18. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*



Schucki84 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps Wolle,
> 
> ich hatte mir das Elite4 DSI auch schon angeschaut und drüber gelesen, aber ich weiß nicht genau ob das Display mir nicht zu klein ist...
> Ich tendierte fast zum Elite5 HDI, ich weiß aber nicht ob es vom Geber her für unsere Binnenseen, Flüsse und Ostsee geeignet ist (ob es auch im Flachwasser gut nutzbar ist?)
> ...



Also mit 83-200/455-800 khz geber hast du genau den richtigen.


----------



## Schucki84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

zokker, Besten Dank für den Hinweis #6

ich habe noch einen anderen Geber zum Elite-5 gefunden:
Frequenz: 50/200/455/800kHz
mich würde noch interessieren ist dabei der einzige Vorteil die zu erreichende Tiefe (+ ca. 450m) ? 
und ist das +159,-€ wert im Gegensatz zum 83/200/455/800kHz Geber? |kopfkrat

Ist der Sendewinkel bei den Gebern eigentlich immer gleich?
ich habe keine Angaben dazu finden können..

Vielen Dank, Schucki


----------



## Bassey (19. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*



Schucki84 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps Wolle,
> 
> ich hatte mir das Elite4 DSI auch schon angeschaut und drüber gelesen, aber ich weiß nicht genau ob das Display mir nicht zu klein ist...



Das Display ist genau so groß wie das eines Samsung Galaxy S2, damit du mal eine Größenvorstellung hast.

Mein Elite 4DSI müsste morgen oder übermorgen ankommen. Mal sehen.

Ich hatte auch die Überlegung, ob man nicht ein neues Gehäuse mit größerem Display bauen könnte. Die Auflösung müsste halt die selbe sein und auch die Verbindung passen.

Ich werde mal schauen wie arg das verschraubt ist, wenn nicht allzuviel Gedöns mich daran hintert, dann begutachte ich mal das Innenleben. Der CNC Fräser meines Vertrauens könnte dann ja Gehäusemäßig etwas machen. Ich werde sehen was geht und was nicht und dann berichten.
Sollte die Auflösung dem der Handies bei gleicher größe entsprechen und das Display evtl mit eigenem Inverter arbeiten, könnte man rein theoretisch auch ein 7 Zoll Display verbauen.


----------



## zokker (20. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*



Schucki84 schrieb:


> ich habe noch einen anderen Geber zum Elite-5 gefunden:
> Frequenz: 50/200/455/800kHz
> mich würde noch interessieren ist dabei der einzige Vorteil die zu erreichende Tiefe (+ ca. 450m) ?
> und ist das +159,-€ wert im Gegensatz zum 83/200/455/800kHz Geber? |kopfkrat
> ...


Ja, der eizigste Vorteil ist bei 50khz und geringem Sendekegel ist die erreichbare Tiefe. 
Bei 83khz und einem Sendekegel bis 120 Grad hat man mehr rundumsicht.
Die 200khz sind dann bei DS und HDI Geräten mit den 50 bzw 83khz kombinierbar, d h es werden 2 Sendekegel gleichzeitig aufgebaut und ausgewertet.


----------



## Schucki84 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Besten Dank an euch für die Beratung #6

Ich glaube das es das Echolot wird...
wenn ich meine Frau von dem Preis überzeugen kann...

dickes Danke & Petri heil #h


----------



## Bassey (21. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Echolot kam heute an, ich gehe jetzt in die Werkstatt und bastel eine Geberstange ^^
Zur Montage selbst ist nicht viel zu lesen, deswegen: Der Geber muss Horizontal im Wasser sein, oder?


----------



## zokker (21. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

jo immer schön waagerecht


----------



## Bonsai1 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Einfaches Komplettecholot?*

Geber immer schoen waagerecht ausrichten.Sonst verfaelschte Tiefenanzeige und schlecht ausgebildete Fischechos
 Gruss
 Bonsai1


----------

